

When is a 9 inch pizza tha same size as a 12 inch? - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2627/your-customers-perspective/

======
brk
That's why when I order a pizza I ask them to cut it into only 4 slices. I
can't eat 6.

~~~
kevinxray
Wish I had thought of that...

------
imok20
I'd prefer not to treat all my customers as morons.

(Regardless of how many are...)

EDIT: What's with the boom of posts demonstrating how _stupid_ non-computer
people are? It's rather elitist...

~~~
brazzy
Treating all customers as morons is certainly a bad idea - but so is treating
all customers (including those who are morons and/or assholes) as kings, very
often.

It's a tradeoff between the asshole customer's money being just as good as the
pleasant customer's, and the effort you have to expend to get it.

A customer who repeatedly ties up service people for hours with baseless,
aggressive complaints about their $20 purchase is simply not a customer worth
having.

